# Update From Orlando!!!!



## disneykid (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Everyone









Just wanted to let everyone know that i am in Orlando and im already settled in. I have been in orlando for the past week. I met all my roomates and they are all very nice. My schedule is busy but me and the roomates have all found the time to go to the parks together! There is never less than 3 of us together. All eight of us have been to every park except Animal Kingdom so far. And i think maybe we might be going to Epcot.







And im working in Epcot. Im working in the quick service food and beverage. This week has been very hectic, yet extremely fun.







Disney is awesome!!!!! I will try to tell you my week in detail







Monday was check in and moving in, Tuesday was a second check in and i got FINGERPRINTED!?! Wedsnday was what disney calls Traditions, where they tell us all about the disney traditions obviously and the history. Wedsnday we also went to Magic Kingdom for the fireworks. Thursday was my first day of training and the group of us again went to Magic Kingom again. Friday was my second day of training and then we all went to Hollywood Studios where i went on the Twilight Tower of Terror for the FIRST time.







Then later on that night we also went to Epcot. And today i one of my uniforms, yes i said one. I have a total of 4 different uniforms and as much as that doesnt sound like alot, that is huge to figure out which one to wear what day. So that has been my week. Very busy but very very fun. If anyone has any advice or questions about something that i havent coverd already








just message me and ill fill every one in.

Tori


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Conrats, Tori and thanks for the update!! Keep it up!!! (Did I hear someone mention photos?







)

It'll be great to live vicariously through you for a few weeks!

Have a great time!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Good deal! Have fun, its a great expereince from all I have ever heard about it. Though many also get a bit of a sour taste for Disney at times, they didn't realize that Disney was first and formost a business.

As a CM now you may want to check out the CM Forum on The DIS its only open to CMs and you'll need to message one of the mods there to get access; Info at the bottom of the forum list


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Tori,

I am so excited for you. What an awesome experience. 
How long is the internship? We do not have plans to go this 
Feb., however that could always change? John Luke has been
asking to go since Dec. He also has been watching nothing 
other than his Disney home movies and Disney World You 
Tube videos.







We've gone now for the last 5 years in a row 
and it has become a routine/habit that Johnny is not quite ready to give up.
If we breakdown last minute & decide to go I'll let you know.

Definitely keep us posted & I'm with Wolfie lots of photos pleeeeeeze









Take care Sweetie & have a Blast!!!

Tami


----------



## disneykid (Nov 21, 2008)

yes i told my mother that i have taken at least 300 pictures so far of just the apartment and the complex and two parades and one fireworks show. I will be here in orlando till the end of may. If anyone is coming down let me know and i will try to meet up with you guys, i cant promise you that i will, but i can at least try.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sounds like you have been busy!! Treasure the time you have there and in case you forgot - don't forget the pictures!! Best of luck to you!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

That is great! My son may have been at that orientation too! I just found out about the free admission and I can't wait to go. If you go to Pleasure Island AMC, say hi to Tony (a manager)!

Congrats on the internship!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Do your parents know where you are young lady? Parties, fireworks, late nights?









Enjoy every minute i of every day and take tons of pictures!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> That is great! My son may have been at that orientation too! I just found out about the free admission and I can't wait to go. If you go to Pleasure Island AMC, say hi to Tony (a manager)!
> 
> Congrats on the internship!


Free Admission??? Is this like a family and friends plan? We are headed to Ft. Wilderness in April and always looking for ways to cut costs. Free Admission to the parks would cut a corner.....or two.

If it is family only see if Outbacker family is what they mean.


----------

